# anchoring a beach canopy



## CamoClad

Anyone have any advice/experience on how to effectively anchor a beach canopy?  We are taking an ez-up canopy to the beach and have never done this before.  Though I have seen many of them at the beach in the past, I never paid any attention to how it was secured/anchored.


----------



## jcinpc

anchor anything in the sand with some of the corkscrew types anchors, like the big umbrellas have


----------



## JustUs4All

Tie your lines to sand bags or small buckets filled with sand.  If they are not heavy enough on their own, bury them in the sand.


----------



## CamoClad

JustUs4All said:


> Tie your lines to sand bags or small buckets filled with sand.  If they are not heavy enough on their own, bury them in the sand.



Sounds easy enough, thanks for the advice.


----------



## trial&error

bury feet a couple inches and it will stand up to quite a bit of wind.


----------



## 3ringer

We used plastic walmart bags filled with sand. I recommend that you double the bags and fill with sand. We did this and had no problems. Be careful leaving your canopy at the beach while you go back for dinner or what ever. We saw storms come in and lift canopies 50 feet in the air that were left unattended.


----------



## CamoClad

3ringer said:


> We used plastic walmart bags filled with sand. I recommend that you double the bags and fill with sand. We did this and had no problems. Be careful leaving your canopy at the beach while you go back for dinner or what ever. We saw storms come in and lift canopies 50 feet in the air that were left unattended.



10-4, I sure don't want that thing to fly away and hurt anyone.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## 3ringer

You will see several of these canopies being used at the beach. We are now using ours on our back porch. I will probably have to get a new one next year. A replacement canopy cost almost as much as a new canopy and frame at Wally World. I figure I can take the old frame hunting and camping. I will just throw a tarp over it.


----------



## Dustin Pate

I take a small army shovel and bury each leg about a foot down. Then I run a line from each corner out and bury them connected to tent stakes about a foot down. It will not got anywhere.

The problem you get into when anchoring is some tents have very weak poles that will give out. The tent I have has vents in the top which helps greatly when the wind picks up.


----------



## Crackerz

I've put them up for probably 18 yrs. I started out with cheap dining canopies.  I use metal tent stakes I buy at Wally World. I drive one down on each corner about 6" down and then bury them in the sand. Where I go to the beach, I can leave it up all week. I do lower the frame and remove the canopy at night because of night time storms. The one I use now is 12' by 14', plus a 10' by 10'.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

When I was at Myrtle Beach earlier this year I read where you could no longer have rope or tie downs that extend out from the canopy.   Check for regulations at the beach you are headed to.


----------



## CamoClad

Thanks for all the help guys.  I appreciate you taking the time to reply with your advice.


----------



## jimbo4116

Get a 10 ft joint of sch.40 3" pvc.  Cut 4 lengths 20" long. Cut a 45 degree angle on one end of each peice.  Set up canopy. Mark where the legs will be. Then drive the Pipe down about a foot at the correct angle.  Place the legs in the 
pipe.

Your will need a hammer and small block of wood to drive the pipe. Keep these in the canopy bag.  Cut a couple extra pieces of pipe as spares.  Works for umbrellas and fishing rods as well.


----------



## rjcruiser

jimbo4116 said:


> Get a 10 ft joint of sch.40 3" pvc.  Cut 4 lengths 20" long. Cut a 45 degree angle on one end of each peice.  Set up canopy. Mark where the legs will be. Then drive the Pipe down about a foot at the correct angle.  Place the legs in the
> pipe.
> 
> Your will need a hammer and small block of wood to drive the pipe. Keep these in the canopy bag.  Cut a couple extra pieces of pipe as spares.  Works for umbrellas and fishing rods as well.



Great idea...can't believe I didn't think of it


----------



## shakey gizzard

Dont forget to mark the anchor lines with ribbon or even a sharpie. You wont be able to see a white line in the white sand.


----------

